
Show HN: A job board that shows many routes to find jobs (Desktop Only) - ralex13
https://worktojob.com/
======
ralex13
Hi,

I have built WorktoJob to help job seekers find jobs in London.

Job search is one of the most anxiety-inducing phase in a person's life. And a
constant fear of missing out on opportunities taunts job seekers.

Job opportunities could come from anywhere - job listings, company
applications, LinkedIn, events... WorktoJob helps you find all the different
routes to your next job all in one place - so you will never miss out on an
opportunity to your next job.

I would be very grateful if I can get your feedback on my website, so I can
improve it.

Thank you very much and I appreciate your time.

